
Heritage Analyst’s Dissertation on Immigrant I.Q. Causes Furor - primelens
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/09/us/heritage-analysts-dissertation-on-immigrant-iq-causes-furor.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&
======
tokenadult
He should have done better research. Given the date of his paper, he wouldn't
have been able to see the current review article on the issue, Nisbett, R. E.,
Aronson, J., Blair, C., Dickens, W., Flynn, J., Halpern, D. F., & Turkheimer,
E. (2012). Intelligence: new findings and theoretical developments. American
Psychologist, 67(2), 130.

<http://www.apa.org/pubs/journals/releases/amp-67-2-130.pdf>

but he should have known about most of the earlier studies cited in that
review article. If he knew the research better, he would not have written as
he did.

